# PMC Bronze "brass"



## techmandan (Jul 5, 2009)

I haven't been a reloader, but thought with the current ammo situation out there I'm thinking about starting. I've been shooting PMC Bronze through my glock 36 and am wondering if the brass is worth keeping for reloading. Does anyone reuse this brass or is it trash?

I plan on getting quality reloading supplies, but I have 300 rounds. I figured I'd keep it if it's worth it.

Thanks!

TechmanDan


----------

